

How to get up right away when your alarm goes off - adammichaelc
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/04/how-to-get-up-right-away-when-your-alarm-goes-off/

======
Bostwick
When I started going to the gym early, before work, getting out of bed at 6am
was the hardest part. What helped me transition to being a morning person was
to buy one of these: [http://www.amazon.com/BioBrite-Sunrise-Clock-Radio-
Platinum/...](http://www.amazon.com/BioBrite-Sunrise-Clock-Radio-
Platinum/dp/B00196LFJY/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1286823030&sr=1-2)

It's a much more pleasant way to wake up in the morning, as it mirrors nature.
I've found that after using it consistently for about a week, my sleep cycle
stabilizes on the schedule I want, and I can usually get up naturally when I
need to and beat my back-up buzzing alarm.

~~~
adammichaelc
It seems that the device actually lights up to help you wake up. Does it also
mimic the sun's early-morning wavelengths? From what I understand, the color
changes from early morning to noon to afternoon, etc. and the body is adapted
to react differently during each phase.

------
kevinburke
I tried this for about three weeks and then stopped. Maybe I didn't practice
enough. I think he's got the right idea though.

